# Sometimes in our lives, we all have pain, we all have sorrow...



## Vieope (Nov 29, 2004)

_
But, if we are wise, we know that there's, always tomorrow.

Lean on me, when you're not strong, and I'll be your friend,
I'll help you carry on. For, it won't be long, 'till I'm gonna need, somebody to lean on.

Please, swallow your pride, if I have
things, you need to borrow. For no one can feel, those of your needs, that you won't let show.

You just call on me brother when you need a hand, we all
need somebody to lean on. I just might have a problem that
you'll understand, we all need somebody to lean on. _


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 29, 2004)

Put down the crack pipe. Or atleast share.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 29, 2004)

If you just call me...call me
If you need a friend....call me *oh baby now*
If you need a friend....If you ever need a friend
Call me....Call me....


----------



## Vieope (Nov 29, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Put down the crack pipe. Or atleast share.


_I usually start a thread about some music that I am listening.  
This for example is Al Green - Lean on me. 
Post something like Rissole did.  _


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 29, 2004)

when I was little we would sing:

we all need,
somebody,
to peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee on


no wonder I turned out the way I am


----------



## Vieope (Nov 29, 2004)

_Crono, do you have to pee on everything? That is why I stopped drinking anything near you.  _


----------



## Rissole (Nov 29, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> when I was little we would sing:
> 
> we all need,
> somebody,
> ...


Like your sig


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

any song?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> any song?


_Any song. I mean ANY song.  _


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 29, 2004)

*Artist Lyrics: Sam Cooke 
Song Lyrics: Stand By Me 
Album Lyrics: *
[Buy " " CD] 

When the night has come
And the land is dark
And the moon is the only light we'll see
No I won't be afraid
Oh I won't be afraid
Just as long as you stand, stand by me

So darlin' darlin' stand by me
Oh stand by me
Oh stand, stand by me, stand by me

If the sky that we look upon
Should tumble and fall
Or the mountain should crumble to the sea
I won't cry, I won't cry
No I won't shed a tear
Just as long as you stand, stand by me

And darlin' darlin' stand by me
Oh stand by me
Whoa stand now, stand by me, stand by me

[Music]

Darlin' darlin' stand by me
Oh stand by me
Oh stand now, stand by me, stand by me

Whenever you're in trouble won't you stand by me
Oh stand by me
Whoa stand now, oh stand, stand by me


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I usually start a thread about some music that I am listening. _
> _This for example is Al Green - Lean on me. _
> _Post something like Rissole did.  _


 
I perfer "aint no sunshine"


----------



## Vieope (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I perfer "aint no sunshine"


_Sorry, I don´t talk to non-authorized "bouncers". _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

*Darling Nikki*

I knew a girl named nikki
I guess u could say she was a sex fiend
I met her in a hotel lobby
Masturbating with a magazine
She said how'd u like 2 waste some time
And i could not resist when i saw little nikki grind

She took me 2 her castle
And i just couldn't believe my eyes
She had so many devices
Everything that money could buy
She said sign your name on the dotted line
The lights went out
And nikki started 2 grind

Nikki

The castle started spinning
Or maybe it was my brain
I can't tell u what she did 2 me
But my body will never be the same
Her lovin' will kick your behind


Oh, she'll show u no mercy
But she'll sho'nuff sho'nuff show u how 2 grind

Darlin' nikki

Woke up the next morning
Nikki wasn't there
I looked all over and all i found
Was a phone unmber on the stairs
It said thank u 4 a funky time
Call me up whenever u want 2 grind

Oh, nikki, ohhhh

Come back nikki, come back
Your dirty little prince
Wanna grind grind grind grind grind grind grind grind grind

{backwards at the end...}
"hello, how r u? i'm fine. 'cause i know
That the lord is coming soon, coming, coming soon


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
This is the song that doesnt end,
it goes on and on my friend.
Some people started singing it,
not knowing what it was, 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because...


----------



## Du (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This is the song that doesnt end,
> it goes on and on my friend.
> Some people started singing it,
> not knowing what it was,
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 29, 2004)

.


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey you, out there in the cold
Getting lonely, getting old 
Can you feel me?

Hey you, standing in the aisles
With itchy feet and fading smiles 
Can you feel me?

Hey you, dont help them to bury the light
Don't give in without a fight

Hey you, out there on your own
Sitting naked by the phone 
Would you touch me?

Hey you, with you ear against the wall
Waiting for someone to call out 
Would you touch me?

Hey you, would you help me to carry the stone?
Open your heart, I'm coming home

But it was only fantasy.
The wall was too high, 
as you can see.
No matter how he tried, 
he could not break free
And the worms ate into his brain

Hey you, standing in the road
always doing what you're told, 
Can you help me?

Hey you, out there beyond the wall,
breaking bottles in the hall, 
Can you help me?

Hey you, don't tell me there's no hope at all
Together we stand, divided we fall.

[Click of TV being turned on]
"Well, only got an hour of daylight left. Better get started"
"Isnt it unsafe to travel at night?"
"It'll be a lot less safe to stay here. You're father's gunna pick up
our trail before long"
"Can Loca ride?"
"Yeah, I can ride... Magaret, time to go! Maigret, thank you for
everything"
"Goodbye Chenga"
"Goodbye miss ..."
"I'll be back


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

good one rich.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 30, 2004)

*Talk Dirty To Me
*_Poison_ 

 You know I never
 I never seen you look so good
 You never act the way you should
 But I like it
 And I know you like it too
 The way that I want you
 I gotta have you
 Oh yes, I do

 You know I never
 I never ever stay out late
 You know that I can hardly wait
 Just to see you
 And I know you cannot wait
 Wait to see me too
 I gotta touch you

 Cause baby we???ll be
 At the drive-in
 In the old man???s ford
 Behind the bushes
 Till I???m screamin??? for more
 Down the basement
 Lock the cellar door
 And baby
 Talk dirty to me

 You know I call you
 I call you on the telephone
 I???m only hoping that you???re home
 So I can hear you
 When you say those words to me
 And whisper so softly
 I gotta hear you

 Cause baby we???ll be
  At the drive-in
  In the old man???s ford
  Behind the bushes
  Till I???m screamin??? for more
  Down the basement
  Lock the cellar door
  And baby
  Talk dirty to me


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 30, 2004)

How about some Christmas spirit?

(sung to the tune of 'Rudolph, the Red Nosed Reindeer')

Vieope, the blue haired bunny,
Had a very homo way.
And if you ever saw him,
You would even say he's gay.

All of the other posters,
only wanted him to kill. 
They never really liked him,
the homosexual from Brazil.

Then one Saturday afternoon, 
min0 lee came to see,
"Vieope with your cock so small,
Please stop singing 'Lean on Me.'"

Then how the IMer's hated him,
scared he would passed a strange disease.
Vieope the homo rabbit,
move before Crono pees!


----------



## Titanya (Nov 30, 2004)

beautiful!


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 30, 2004)

*ring ring*


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> How about some Christmas spirit?
> 
> (sung to the tune of 'Rudolph, the Red Nosed Reindeer')
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

Marilyn Manson


Personal Jesus



(intro mechanical noises)

....REACH OUT AND TOUCH FAITH!...

Your own personal Jesus
Someone to hear your prayers
Someone who cares
Your own personal Jesus
Someone to hear your prayers
Someone who's there

Feeling lonely
You're all alone
Flesh and bone
By the telephone
Lift up the receiver
I'll make you a believer

Sex at the best
Puts me to the test
Things on your chest
You need to confess
I will deliver
You know I'm a forgiver

Reach out and touch faith

Your own personal Jesus
Someone to hear your prayers
Someone who cares
Your own personal Jesus
Someone to hear your prayers
Someone who's there

Feeling lonely
You're all alone
Flesh and bone
By the telephone
Lift up the receiver
I'll make you a believer
I will deliver
You know I'm a forgiver

Reach out and touch faith
Reach out and touch faith
Reach out and touch faith

Reach out and touch faith (Reach out, reach out)
Reach out and touch faith (Reach out, reach out)
Reach out and touch faith (Reach out, reach out)
Reach out and touch faith


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

*GREEN DAY LYRICS*

*"Dominated Love Slave"*

I want to be your dominated love slave
I want to be the one that takes the pain
You can spank me when I do not behave
Smack me in the forehead with a chain

Cause I love feelin' dirty
And I love feelin' cheap
And I love it when you hurt me
So drive them staples deep

I want you to slap me and call me naughty
Put a beltsander against my skin
I want to feel pain all over my body
Can't wait to be punished for my sins.

Cause I love feelin' dirty
And I love feelin' cheap
And I love it when you hurt me
So drive them staples deep

Yee-hah!

Cause I love feelin' dirty
And I love feelin' cheap
And I love it when you hurt me
So drrrriiiveeee.....Staples?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

*GREEN DAY LYRICS*

*"King For A Day"*

Started at the age of 4. 
My mother went to the grocery store. 
Went sneaking through her bedroom door to find something in a size 4. 

Sugar and spice and everything nice wasn't made for only girls. 
GI Joe in panty hose is making room for the one and only. 

King for a day, princess by dawn. 
King for a day in a leather thong. 
King for a day, princess by dawn. 
Just wait 'til all the guys get a load of me. 

My daddy threw me in therapy. 
He thinks I'm not a real man. 
Who put the drag in the drag queen. 
Don't knock it until you tried it


----------



## maniclion (Nov 30, 2004)

This song is perfect for our Space Bunny:

Cosmic Charley how do you do?
Truckin' in style along the avenue
Dumdeedumdee doodley doo
Go on home, your mama's calling you



Calico Kahlia come tell me the news
Calamity's waiting for a way to get to her
Rosy red and electric blue
I bought you a paddle for your paper canoe (In other words let the music guide your trip)


Say you'll come back when you can
Whenever your airplane happens to land
Maybe I'll be back here too
It all depends on what's with you


Hung up waitin for a windy day
Kite on ice since the first of February
Mama Bee saying that the wind might blow
But standin here I say I just don't know


New ones comin as the old ones go
Everything's movin here but much too slowly
Little bit quicker and we might have time
to say 'how do you do?" before we're left behind


Calliope wail like a seaside zoo
The very last lately inquired about you
It's really very one or two
The first you wanted, the last I knew


I just wonder if you shouldn't feel
less concern about the deep unreal
The very first word is : How do you do?
The last: go home, your mama's callin you
Go on home
Your mama's calling you
Calling you.....


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

^ what is this song?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 30, 2004)

Grateful Dead - Cosmic Charley


----------



## Vieope (Nov 30, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> How about some Christmas spirit?
> 
> (sung to the tune of 'Rudolph, the Red Nosed Reindeer')
> 
> ...



_You have wet dreams about me and you just wrote a four strophe poem. Yes, I am the homosexual. Chinchilla boy.  _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 30, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> This song is perfect for our Space Bunny:



_

I think I heard Grateful Dead only once. I will take the cd and search for this song. _


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Grateful Dead - Cosmic Charley


oh, what a long strange song it's been...


Truckin     Grateful Dead



Truckin??? got my chips cashed in. keep truckin???, like the do-dah man
Together, more or less in line, just keep truckin??? on.

Arrows of neon and flashing marquees out on main street.
Chicago, new york, detroit and it???s all on the same street.
Your typical city involved in a typical daydream
Hang it up and see what tomorrow brings.

Dallas, got a soft machine; houston, too close to new orleans;
New york???s got the ways and means; but just won???t let you be, oh no.

Most of the cast that you meet on the streets speak of true love,
Most of the time they???re sittin??? and cryin??? at home.
One of these days they know they better get goin???
Out of the door and down on the streets all alone.

Truckin???, like the do-dah man. once told me you???ve got to play your hand
Sometimes your cards ain???t worth a dime, if you don???t lay???em down,

Sometimes the light???s all shinin??? on me;
Other times I can barely see.
Lately it occurs to me what a long, strange trip it???s been.

What in the world ever became of sweet jane? 
She lost her sparkle, you know she isn???t the same
Livin??? on reds, vitamin c, and cocaine,
All a friend can say is ain???t it a shame? 

Truckin???, up to buffalo. been thinkin???, you got to mellow slow
Takes time, you pick a place to go, and just keep truckin??? on.

Sittin??? and starin??? out of the hotel window.
Got a tip they???re gonna kick the door in again
I???d like to get some sleep before I travel,
But if you got a warrant, I guess you???re gonna come in.

Busted, down on bourbon street, set up, like a bowlin??? pin.
Knocked down, it get???s to wearin??? thin. they just won???t let you be, oh no.

You???re sick of hangin??? around and you???d like to travel;
Get tired of travelin??? and you want to settle down.
I guess they can???t revoke your soul for tryin???,
Get out of the door and light out and look all around.

Sometimes the light???s all shinin??? on me;
Other times I can barely see.
Lately it occurs to me what a long, strange trip it???s been.

Truckin???, I???m a goin??? home. whoa whoa baby, back where I belong,
Back home, sit down and patch my bones, and get back truckin??? on.
Hey now get back truckin??? home.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 30, 2004)

OK, here's a good one.  Joe Satriani - Surfing with the Alien.































































For you dumbasses (Cronno and Vieope) it doesn't have any lyrics.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

^ and it is a very good song too


----------



## Vieope (Nov 30, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> For you dumbasses (Cronno and Vieope) it doesn't have any lyrics.


_Old people music, much easier to understand.  _


----------



## maniclion (Nov 30, 2004)

Morrison's Lament - Jimi Hendrix/Jim Morrison together at the Scene Club
Morrison is wasted but Jimi plays his ass off.

Are you my woman?
Fuck her in the ass
Go ahead, fuck your little favorite
Fuck your baby in the asshole c'mon
Suck my little woman
Eat a little pussy
A little suck ass yeah
Oh little asshole
God...ah...fuck her head
Fuck you in the ass
Well your mine
Little sweet ass
Grab hold
Little mama whoa
Little doggy baby
That's because I'm comin' in your rear door yeah
I'm comin' in your door
There your door is baby
Be a dog for me baby
Be a dog for me baby
Be yourself now baby
Be yourself for me baby
Yeah my lament for your dog
Oh yeah yeah yeah
I love my
I need you
I love you baby


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Morrison's Lament - Jimi Hendrix/Jim Morrison together at the Scene Club
> Morrison is wasted but Jimi plays his ass off.
> 
> Are you my woman?
> ...


----------



## Vieope (Nov 30, 2004)

_Grateful Dead is not exactly my kind of music. If I were there I probably would like it. I will listen to it some more.  _


----------



## maniclion (Nov 30, 2004)

Hank Rollins: Illumination
I WALKED GREEN MILES OF JUNGLE
I WALKED THROUGH YELLOW MILES OF PAIN
I CROSSED STARVATION'S DESERT
WATCHED DEAD RIVER SWELL WITH RAIN
THE SONG OF INSECTS FILL THE AIR
NIGHTS IN CITIES OF DESPAIR
WHERE KILLER'S SONS SAID , SON BEWARE
AND ALL THE ROADS FROM HERE TO THERE
I SAILED THE SEA OF DESOLATION
DROPPED MY ANCHOR THERE
PLUMBED THE DEPTHS OF ISOLATION
WALKED ITS LENGTH AND WAS NOT SCARED
WENT FROM END TO END TO END
AND THEN FROM THERE I WENT AGAIN
THE ROAD THAT ONLY THIS ONE KNOWS
OFF TO NOWHERE THERE I GO
ILLUMINATION COMES SO HARD
MAKES ME SEE BUT LEAVES ITS SCARS
AT TIMES I WISH THAT I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT I KNOW NOW
THOUGHT AND THOUGHT UNTIL I LOST MY MIND
LOOKED AND LOOKED UNTIL I WENT NEAR BLIND
THE PATH IS FAIR BUT SO UNKIND
ILLUMINATION
AT NIGHT THE HIGHWAY'S DIESEL ROAR
SPEAKS TO ME AND TELLS ME MORE
THAN ANY BOOK I'VE EVER READ
OR ANYTHING YOU EVER SAID
WITH SILENT EYES INSIDE
I WATCH MYSELF AND WORLDS COLLIDE
THE SEASONS BURN AND CRACK MY SKIN
I STAY OUTSIDE AND LIVE WITHIN


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> How about some Christmas spirit?
> 
> (sung to the tune of 'Rudolph, the Red Nosed Reindeer')
> 
> ...


Damn your good.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/redir?src=singingfish&requestId=5142c4f34cc0aa38&clickedItemRank=2&userQuery=Hank+Rollins%3A+Illumination&clickedItemURN=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.section3.com%2Frecords%2Fsounds%2F0004rollins_illumination.mp3


----------



## Flex (Nov 30, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> when I was little we would sing:
> 
> we all need,
> somebody,
> to peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee on



wasn't that yesterday


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 30, 2004)

She walked up to me 
 She said look here bum
 I got a $40 bill says you can't make me cum
 ya just can't do it 

 ........


----------



## Flex (Nov 30, 2004)

Since you guys want lyrics, this is what i prefer...

Ice Cube:
Straight outta Compton, crazy motherfucker named Ice Cube
From the gang called Niggaz With Attitudes
When I'm called off, I got a sawed off
Squeeze the trigger, and bodies are hauled off
You too boy if ya fuck with me
The police are gonna hafta come and get me
Off yo ass, that's how I'm goin out
For the punk motherfuckers that's showin out
Niggaz start to mumble, they wanna rumble
Mix em and cook em in a pot like gumbo
Goin off on a motherfucker like that
with a gat, that's pointed at yo ass
So give it up smooth
Ain't no tellin when I'm down for a jack move
Here's a murder rap to keep yo dancin
with a crime record like Charles Manson
AK-47 is the tool
Don't make me act the motherfuckin fool
Me you can go toe to toe, no maybe
I'm knockin niggaz out tha box, daily
yo weekly, monthly and yearly
until them dumb motherfuckers see clearly
that I'm down with the capital C-P-T
Boy you can't fuck with me
So when I'm in your neighborhood, you better duck
Coz Ice Cube is crazy as fuck
As I leave, believe I'm stompin
but when I come back, boy, I'm comin straight outta Compton

Chorus:

[City of Compton, City of Compton]

[Eazy E] Yo Ren
[MC Ren] Whassup?
[Eazy E] Tell em where you from!

MC Ren:
Straight outta Compton, another crazy ass nigga
More punks I smoke, yo, my rep gets bigger
I'm a bad motherfucker and you know this
But the pussy ass niggaz don't show this
But I don't give a fuck, I'ma make my snaps
If not from the records, from jackin the crops
Just like burglary, the definition is 'jackin'
And when illegally armed it's called 'packin'
Shoot a motherfucker in a minute
I find a good piece o' pussy, I go up in it
So if you're at a show in the front row
I'm a call you a bitch or dirty-ass ho
You'll probably get mad like a bitch is supposed to
But that shows me, slut, you're composed to
a crazy muthafucker from tha street
Attitude legit cause I'm tearin up shit
MC Ren controls the automatic
For any dumb muthafucker that starts static
Not the right hand cause I'm the hand itself
every time I pull a AK off the shelf
The security is maximum and that's a law
R-E-N spells Ren but I'm raw
See, coz I'm the motherfuckin villain
The definition is clear, you're the witness of a killin
that's takin place without a clue
And once you're on the scope, your ass is through
Look, you might take it as a trip
but a nigga like Ren is on a gangsta tip
Straight outta Compton...

Chorus:

[City of Compton, City of Compton]

[Dr. Dre] Eazy is his name and the boy is comin...

Verse Three: Eazy-E

...straight outta Compton
is a brotha that'll smother yo' mother
and make ya sister think I love her
Dangerous motherfucker raises hell
And if I ever get caught I make bail
See, I don't give a fuck, that's the problem
I see a motherfuckin cop I don't dodge him
But I'm smart, lay low, creep a while
And when I see a punk pass, I smile
To me it's kinda funny, the attitude showin a nigga drivin
but don't know where the fuck he's going, just rollin
lookin for the one they call Eazy
But here's a flash, they never seize me
Ruthless! Never seen like a shadow in the dark
except when I unload, see I'll get over the hesitation
and hear the scream of the one who got the last penetration
Give a little gust of wind and I'm jettin
But leave a memory no one'll be forgettin
So what about the bitch who got shot? Fuck her!
You think I give a damn about a bitch? I ain't a sucker!
This is the autobiography of the E, and if you ever fuck with me
You'll get taken by a stupid dope brotha who will smother
word to the motherfucker, straight outta Compton

Eat that, bitches


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

willie nelson anyone?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 30, 2004)

NWA - Approach to Danger
Eazy:
What you want is an unexpected approach
that may delay a suspects awareness of your presence
until you have a chance to assess the situation you are confronted.

Approach to danger don't move;
it's hard to predict what will happen next.
(Oh shit he has a gun!) drop the gun
you could've prevented a tragedy.

Ren:
You can approach but the danger light is blinking
a self desctruct button is activated when I'm thinking.
This is a tribulation, the weakened judge,
the prophecy was fulfilled cause I never budge.
I took up the tools, crucifixion was the extreme,
they're seeing doubles of me, but it wasn't a dream.
One vision was of life, the other was death,
Then I didn't give a fuck if death took your last breath.
So you burn in my pit that I call hell,
where you got send because your shit don't sell.
My twenty-twenty was blurry from the smoke,
of the niggaz that I burned and tormented but I didn't choke.
I started doing 'em, I kept on doing 'em,
do 'em for shoot 'em up till that nigga Ren was booing 'em.
And my presence to the suckers was of a stranger,
but fuck it, they can approach to the danger. 

Eazy:
If you can be seen, you can be hit.
If you can be hit, you can be killed.
(He's on the line! Shoot him!)

Dre:
Fatal approach to danger, just to remain a strangeler,
outrun, the shot of a gun with a ganger.
Murder in the first degree, but it's worse to be,
a dead motherfucker or a nigga in custody.
With everybody thinking of death I kept working,
to be one of the last niggaz left.
So many people looking for hope, they're broke,
without checking the fingerprints on the motherfuckers' throat.
A heart of steal can reveil the real nigga in me,
so figuring to see the D-E-A-D
bodies like a nigga's straight walking in a cemetary,
so it's very necesarry to carry ammunition for niggaz wishing,
but they better take caution, before Dre goes off,
and starts killing motherfuckers,
just in order to change the anger for the real nigga,
when I approach to danger

Approach the motherfucking danger,
Come back to hell and send me some time... (this is it y'all)

Eazy:
Final approach to danger, death, destruction around every corner,
another dead body and you wanna keep running.
But even the rain turns black,
all you can do is stay alert to try to say out of the search-light.
No prison, nobody makes bail,
everybody gotta go but see, it ain't no jail.
Think about death, taking your last breath,
heart beating like a motherfucker like there ain't no time left.
For so many ways to stay up, I gotta get mine,
even though they wanna make a crime.
Yo, I'm being real, a better or latter in the beginning,
because it will release the fucking police.
Fuck 'em, I approach to danger,
cause I don't give a fuck if somebody gotta get fucked up.
So you might as well kiss your ass goodbye,
cause in the long run... (we'll all die)


----------



## Vieope (Nov 30, 2004)

_Flex and Manic, those are some grammarfucking lyrics. _


----------



## Flex (Nov 30, 2004)

or we can go with something more peaceful...

aaAAAmAAAAAAAzIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIng grAAAAAAAAAce, hoooooow sweeeeeeeeet the sooooooooooound. 
ThaaaAAAAAAAAt sAAAAAAAAAved aaaAAAAAAAA wretch, lIIIIIIIke mEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Vieope (Nov 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> willie nelson anyone?


_I heard about this name before. _


----------



## Flex (Nov 30, 2004)

hey Manic, what's that Kingdom of Fear book all about??? Is it good?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 30, 2004)

I guess Frank Zappa was too old for you kiddies ...


----------



## Vieope (Nov 30, 2004)

_It must be. Look who is the author. _


----------



## cman (Nov 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> willie nelson anyone?


No. no willie. Ted. now there is the man


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 30, 2004)

Lets see who can guess who sang this one

"""""""""*Hey! Do you know what you are?*
*You're an asshole! An ASSHOLE!*

Some of you might not agree
'Cause you probably likes a lot of misery
But think a while and you will see...
Broken hearts are for assholes
Broken hearts are for assholes
Are you an asshole?
Broken hearts are for assholes
Are you an asshole too?
Whatcha gonna do, 'cause you're an asshole...

Maybe you think you're a lonely guy
Maybe you think you're too tough to cry
So you went to *The Grape*,
Just to give it a try
And Dagmar
*Without a doubt, the ugliest sonofabitch I ever saw in my life*
Was his name...
*One Two Three Four!*
The whiskers sticking out from underneath of his
Pancake make-up
*And yet he was a beautiful lady*
Nearly drove you insane
*Let's talk about Leather: LEATHERRRRRR*
And so you kissed a little sailor
*Tex Abel, starring in the latest Shepperton Production:*
Who had just blew in from Spain
*Sir Richard Pump-A-Loaf*
You sniffed the reeking buns of Angel
*The story of a demented bread-boffer*
And acted like it was cocaine
*Cucumber pud annexed to a fine whole-wheat loaf*
You were dazzled by the exciting new costume of Ko-Ko
*Then on Tuesday night, Ceasar's back in town*
In a way you can't explain
*Facing off in a no-holds-barred tag team grudge match
With Kona.*
And so you worked the wall with Michael
*Three-hundred-seventy-nine pounds of Samoan dynamite*
Which gave your back an awful strain
*Volcanic Hell*
But you came back on Sunday for the gong show
*Next Thursday, teen town's finest...*
But you forgot what I was sayin'
'Cause you're an asshole, You're an asshole
That's right
You're an asshole, you're an asshole
Yes, yes
You're an asshole, you're an asshole
That's right
You're an asshole, you're an asshole

*Now you been to The Grape 'n' you been to The Chest*
*'N' now I think you know what you are: you're an asshole*

You say you can't live with what you been through
Well, ladies you can be an asshole too
You might pretend you ain't got one on the bottom of you,
But don't fool yerself girl
It's lookin' at you
Don't fool yerself girl
It's winkin' at you
Don't fool yerself girl
It's blinkin' at you
That's why I say
I'm gonna ram it, ram it, ram it
Ram it up yer poop chute
*Corn hole*
Ram it, ram it, ram it
Ram it up yer poop chute
*Fist fuck*
Ram it, ram it, ram it
Ram it up yer poop chute
*Wrist-watch; Crisco*
Ram it, ram it, ram it
Ram it up yer poop chute
*Pud!*

Don't fool yerself, girl
It's goin' right up yer poop chute
Don't fool yerself, girl
It's goin' right up yer poop chute
(etc., repeats)

*Aw, I knew you'd be surprised...*""""


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I guess Frank Zappa was too old for you kiddies ...


Broken Hearts Are For Assholes

Frank Zappa

*Hey! Do you know what you are?*
*You're an asshole! An ASSHOLE!*

Some of you might not agree
'Cause you probably likes a lot of misery
But think a while and you will see...
Broken hearts are for assholes
Broken hearts are for assholes
Are you an asshole?
Broken hearts are for assholes
Are you an asshole too?
Whatcha gonna do, 'cause you're an asshole...

Maybe you think you're a lonely guy
Maybe you think you're too tough to cry
So you went to *The Grape*,
Just to give it a try
And Dagmar
*Without a doubt, the ugliest sonofabitch I ever saw in my life*
Was his name...
*One Two Three Four!*
The whiskers sticking out from underneath of his
Pancake make-up
*And yet he was a beautiful lady*
Nearly drove you insane
*Let's talk about Leather: LEATHERRRRRR*
And so you kissed a little sailor
*Tex Abel, starring in the latest Shepperton Production:*
Who had just blew in from Spain
*Sir Richard Pump-A-Loaf*
You sniffed the reeking buns of Angel
*The story of a demented bread-boffer*
And acted like it was cocaine
*Cucumber pud annexed to a fine whole-wheat loaf*
You were dazzled by the exciting new costume of Ko-Ko
*Then on Tuesday night, Ceasar's back in town*
In a way you can't explain
*Facing off in a no-holds-barred tag team grudge match
With Kona.*
And so you worked the wall with Michael
*Three-hundred-seventy-nine pounds of Samoan dynamite*
Which gave your back an awful strain
*Volcanic Hell*
But you came back on Sunday for the gong show
*Next Thursday, teen town's finest...*
But you forgot what I was sayin'
'Cause you're an asshole, You're an asshole
That's right
You're an asshole, you're an asshole
Yes, yes
You're an asshole, you're an asshole
That's right
You're an asshole, you're an asshole

*Now you been to The Grape 'n' you been to The Chest*
*'N' now I think you know what you are: you're an asshole*

You say you can't live with what you been through
Well, ladies you can be an asshole too
You might pretend you ain't got one on the bottom of you,
But don't fool yerself girl
It's lookin' at you
Don't fool yerself girl
It's winkin' at you
Don't fool yerself girl
It's blinkin' at you
That's why I say
I'm gonna ram it, ram it, ram it
Ram it up yer poop chute
*Corn hole*
Ram it, ram it, ram it
Ram it up yer poop chute
*Fist fuck*
Ram it, ram it, ram it
Ram it up yer poop chute
*Wrist-watch; Crisco*
Ram it, ram it, ram it
Ram it up yer poop chute
*Pud!*

Don't fool yerself, girl
It's goin' right up yer poop chute
Don't fool yerself, girl
It's goin' right up yer poop chute
(etc., repeats)

*Aw, I knew you'd be surprised...*


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 30, 2004)

Rockys sharp aint she?. ....................................................Hey did Bonehead post this song along with me? I have him on ignore. He did dint he? Maybe theres hope. Im going to take him off ignore for awhile..............Rich


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

haha Rich i quoted bone n thought i double posted when i saw the bhafa lyrics above my post lol..


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

i have another classic frank hang on


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 30, 2004)

I saw Frank about 10 times in concert. The last few times he even recognized me in the crowd cause I always went to small venues to watch him play. Man I cried when he died he was a fabulous musician that devoted his life to irony..........................................Rich


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

Bobby Brown by Frank Zappa

Hey there, people, I???m bobby brown
They say I???m the cutest boy in town
My car is fast, my teeth is shiney
I tell all the girls they can kiss my heinie
Here I am at a famous school
I???m dressin??? sharp ???n??? i???m
Actin??? cool
I got a cheerleader here wants to help with my paper
Let her do all the work ???n??? maybe later I???ll rape her

Oh God I am the american dream
I do not think I???m too extreme
An??? I???m a handsome sonofabitch
I???m gonna get a good job ???n??? be real rich

(get a good
Get a good
Get a good
Get a good job)

Women???s liberation
Came creepin??? across the nation
I tell you people I was not ready
When I fucked this dyke by the name of freddie
She made a little speech then,
Aw, she tried to make me say when
She had my balls in a vice, but she left the dick
I guess it???s still hooked on, but now it shoots too quick

Oh God I am the american dream
But now I smell like vaseline
An??? I???m a miserable sonofabitch
Am I a boy or a lady...i don???t know which

(I wonder wonder
Wonder wonder)

So I went out ???n??? bought me a leisure suit
I jingle my change, but I???m still kinda cute
Got a job doin??? radio promo
An??? none of the jocks can even tell I???m a homo
Eventually me ???n??? a friend
Sorta drifted along into s&m
I can take about an hour on the tower of power
???long as I gets a little golden shower

Oh God I am the american dream
With a spindle up my butt till it makes me scream
An??? I???ll do anything to get ahead
I lay awake nights sayin???, thank you, fred!
Oh god, oh god, I???m so fantastic!
Thanks to freddie, I???m a sexual spastic
And my name is bobby brown
Watch me now, I???m goin down,
And my name is bobby brown
Watch me now, I???m goin down, etc.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 30, 2004)

The blade of my knife
Faced away from your heart
Those last few nights
It turned and sliced you apart
This love that I tell
Now feels lonely as hell
From this padded prison cell

So many times I said
You'd only be mine
I gave my blood and my tears
And loved you cyanide
When you took my lips
I took your breath
Sometimes love's better off dead

You're all I need, make you only mine
I love you so I set you free
I had to take your life
You're all I need, you're all I need
And I loved you but you didn't love me

Laid out cold
Now we're both alone
But killing you helped me keep you home
I guess it was bad
Cause love can be sad
But we finally make the news

Tied up smiling
I thought you were happy
Never opened your eyes
I thought you were napping
I got so much to learn
About love in this world
But we finally made the news

You're all I need, make you only mine
I loved you so, so I put you to sleep.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 30, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> I saw Frank about 10 times in concert. The last few times he even recognized me in the crowd cause I always went to small venues to watch him play. Man I cried when he died he was a fabulous musician that devoted his life to irony..........................................Rich


i saw him twice in maine n once in vegas.... helluva man.


----------



## Rich46yo (Nov 30, 2004)

Zappa was the best. To bad he died, I dont think he ever got recognized for the talent he was because he just plain didnt give a shit. People that dont give a shit have always been my heros. Guys like "the dude" Labowsky.....ect

                          C'mere Bonehead and let me muss your hair up...<mussing boneheads hair>.... I have a new outlook on you, anyone whos mind could come up with Zappa lyrics the same time mine did is OK in my book. And Rocky? I already knew she was smarter then most............................Rich


----------



## maniclion (Nov 30, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> hey Manic, what's that Kingdom of Fear book all about??? Is it good?


Let me give you a sample of his book.  In a chapter called 'One Hand Clapping" he teaches a Buddhist a lesson.  He's trying to rent an apartment from a Buddhist who thinks he has a keen insight into things Hunter doesn't.  One day he is sick of hearing his arrogance so he leans over and whispers, "I know the answer to the greatest riddle."
The Buddhist laughed, "A fool like you knows nothing."
Hunter, "I know the sound of one hand clapping."
The Buddhist and others start laughing because in their world there is no answer to that question.
Hunter kneels to the monk, and whispers "lean closer so I can answer your unanswerable question."  The monk leans forward and Hunter explodes with a cupped palm to the monks ear.  The monk screams, "Why did you hit me and burst my eardrum?"

"Because that," Hunter says, "is the sound of one hand clapping."


----------



## maniclion (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, my pad is very messy and there's whiskers on my chin 
And I'm all hung up on music, and I always play to win 
I ain't got no time for lovin' 'cause my time is all used up 
Just sittin' 'round creatin' all that groovy kind of stuff 

Well, I'm a man, yes I am, and I can't help but love you so 
Well, I'm a man, yes I am, and I can't help but love you so 

Well, if I had my choice of matter I would rather be with cats 
All engrossed in mental chatter showin' where our minds are at, 
And relating to each other just how strong our will can be 
In resisting all involvments with each groovy chick we see 

Well, I'm a man, yes I am, and I can't help but love you so 
Well, I'm a man, yes I am, and I can't help but love you so 

I've got to keep my image while suspended on a throne 
That looks out upon a kingdom filled with people all unknown 
Who imagine I'm not human and my heart is made of stone 
And I've never had no problems and my toliet's trimmed with gold 

Well, I'm a man, yes I am, and I can't help but love you so 
Well, I'm a man, yes I am, and I can't help but love you so


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 1, 2004)

It's time to put our times
behind it all
the bad things off your mind

He's feeling good
she's feeling good
we're feeling good, yeah

Just hanging out
just having fun
we're number one
just hanging out
just having fun

[Chorus:]
I'm a dude
he's a dude
she's a dude
we're all dudes, hey
[x2]

There's nothing better than your friends
there's no problem you can't win
someone who's always got your back
not giving about this and that

Just hanging out
just having fun
we're number one
just hanging out
just having fun

[Chorus (x2)]

It's all about meeting new faces
a smile is on your face and
you can't erase it
partying on, it's going on
partying on, to the break of dawn

It's time to put our times
behind it all
the bad things off your mind

Just hanging out
just having fun
we're number one
just hanging out
just having fun

Just hanging out
just having fun
we're number one

"Uh, wait what are we doing now?
Uh, yo, we're breaking it down...
Rock on dude, haha"
[Chorus]


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2004)

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea??


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Who lives in a pineapple under the sea??


Sponge bob square pants!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 1, 2004)

_Sponge Bob square pants.. :bounce: _


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

Time

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an off hand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but it???s sinking
And racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in the relative way, but you???re older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the english way
The time is gone, the song is over, thought I???d something more to say

Home, home again
I like to be here when I can
And when I come home cold and tired
It???s good to warm my bones beside the fire
Far away across the field
The tolling of the iron bell
Calls the faithful to their knees
To hear the softly spoken magic spells.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

god i love that song....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 1, 2004)

I couldn't say where she's coming' from,
     But I just met a lady named Dinah-Moe Humm 

    She stroll on over, say look here, bum,
     I got a forty dollar bill say you can't make me cum
_(Y'jes can't do it)_ 

    She made a bet with her sister who's a little bit dumb
     She could prove it any time all men was scum 

    I don't mind that she called me a bum,
     But I knew right away she was really gonna cum
_(So I got down to it)_ 

    I whipped off her bloomers 'n stiffened my thumb
     An' applied rotation on her sugar plum 

    I poked 'n stroked till my wrist got numb
     But I still didn't hear no Dinah-Moe Humm,
     Dinah-Moe Humm 

    Dinah-Moe Humm
     Dinah-Moe Humm
     Where's this Dinah-Moe
     Comin' from
     I done spent three hours
     An' I ain't got a crumb
     From the Dinah-Moe, Dinah-Moe, Dinah-Moe
     From the Dinah-Moe Humm 

    Got a spot that gets me hot, ow!
     An' you ain't been to it
     (No no no no!)
     Got a spot that gets me hot, ow!
     An' you ain't been to it
     (No no no!)
     Got a spot that gets me hot
     But you ain't been to it
     (No no no no no!)
     Got a spot that gets me hot
     But you ain't been to it
     'Cause I can't _get into it_
     Unless I get _out of it_
     An' I gotta get _out of it_
     Before I _get into it_
     'Cause I never _get into it_
     Unless I get _out of it_
     An' I gotta be _out of it_
     To get myself _into it _ 

_(She looked over at me with a glazed eye
     And some bovine perspiration on her upper lip area
     And she said . . . )_ 

    Just get me wasted
     An' you're half-way there
     'Cause if my mind's tore up,
     Then my body don't care 

    I rubbed my chinny-chin-chin
     An' said _my-my-my_
     What sort of thing
     Might this lady get high upon? 

    I checked out her sister
     Who was holdin' the bet
     An' wondered what kind of trip
     The young lady was on 

    The forty dollar bill didn't matter no more
     When her sister got _nekkid_ an' laid on the floor
     She said Dinah-Moe might win the bet
     But she could use a little ______ if I wasn't done yet 

    I told her . . . 
     Just because the sun
     Want a place in the sky
     No reason to assume
     I wouldn't give her a try 

    So I pulled on her hair
     Got her legs in the air
     An' asked if she had any cooties on there 

_(Whaddya mean cooties! No cooties on me!)_ 

    She was buns-up kneelin'
_BUNS UP!_
     I was wheelin' an dealin'
_WHEELIN' AN' DEALIN' AN' OOOOH!_
     She surrender to the feelin'
_SHE SWEETLY SURRENDERED_
     An' she started in to squealin' 

    Dinah-Moe watched from the edge of the bed
     With her lips just a-twitchin' an' her face gone red
     Some drool rollin' down
     From the edge of her chin
     While she spied the condition
     Her sister was in
     She quivered 'n quaked
     An' clutched at herself
     While her sister made a joke
     About her mental health
     'Till Dinah-Moe finally
     Did give in
     But I told her
     All she really needed
     Was some discipline . . . 

_Kiss my aura . . . Dora . . . 
     M-M-M . . . it's real angora
     Would y'all like some more-a?
     Right here on the flora?
     An' how 'bout you, Fauna?
     Y'wanna? _ 

_ MMM . . . sound like you're chokin' on somethin' _ 

_ Did you say you want some more?
     Well, here's some more . . . _ 

_ (Oh, baby . . . )_ 

_ Oh, sure . . . look,
     D'you think I could interest you
     In a pair of zircon-encrusted tweezers? _ 

_ MMM . . . tweezers!
     Wait a minute, lemme sterilize 'em . . . 
     Gimme your lighter . . . _ 

   I couldn't say where she's coming' from
     But I just met a lady named Dinah-Moe Humm 

    She stroll on over, say look here, bum,
     I got a forty dollar bill say you can't make me cum
_(Y'jes can't do it)_ 

    I whipped off her bloomers 'n stiffened my thumb
     An' applied rotation on her sugar plum 

    I poked 'n stroked till my wrist got numb
     An' you know I heard some Dinah-Moe Humm
     Some Dinah-Moe Humm
     Dinah-Moe Humm
     Dinah-Moe Humm
     Dinah-Moe
     Dinah-Moe
     Some Dinah-Moe
     An' a little Dinah-Moe
     An' some Dinah-Moe
     An' some Dinah-Moe
     An' some Dinah-Moe
     An' a little Dinah-Moe
     An' some Dinah-Moe
     An' some Dinah-Moe
     An' some Dinah-Moe
     An' a Dinah-Moe again
     An' Dinah-Moe
     An' Dora too, lil' Dinah 'n Dora
     An' Dinah-Moe
     Kiss my aura, Dinah


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> god i love that song....


 My band in the late '70s covered some 15 Pink Floyd songs and that was one of them.  Doing vocals on their stuff was better than getting high ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 1, 2004)

What did you think,
   I would do at this moment,
   When you're standing before me,
   With tears in your eyes..
   Tryin to tell me that you,
   Found you another..
   And you just don't love me, No more..

   What did you think,
   I would say at this moment,
   When I'm faced with the knowledge,
   That you just don't love me..
   Did you think I would curse you,
   Or say things to hurt you,
   Cause you just don't love me no more..

   Did you think I could hate you,
   Or raise my hands to you,
   Now come on you know me too well..
   How could I hurt you,
   When darling I love you,
   And you know, I'd never hurt you..

   What do you think,
   I would give at this moment,
   If you stay I'd subtract twenty years from my life..
   I'd fall down on my knees,
   Kiss the ground that you walk on,
   If I could just hold you again..

   I'd fall down on my knees,
   Kiss the ground that you walk on baby,
   If I could just hold you..
   If I, Could just, Hold you..
   If I....If I could just hold you.
   Again.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 1, 2004)

_The lead singer got insane and live in Boston. I like some songs of pink floyd. Did they make a few movies ? _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _The lead singer got insane and live in Boston. I like some songs of pink floyd. Did they make a few movies ? _


 The movie "The Wall" was very odd.  You might like it _V._


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 1, 2004)

That last one was NOT Pink Floyd _V_.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

wet t shirt night      frank zappa

After a few weeks on the bus, being porked by Toad-O's road crew, and
Being too exhausted to do their laundry on a regular basis, MARY is
Dumped in Miami. With no money (and no other famous rock groups due into
The area for at least three weeks), she tries to pick up a few bucks by
Entering the Wet T-shirt contest at *The Brasserie...*

Ike:
Looks to me like something funny
Is going on around here
People laughin' 'n' dancin' 'n' payin'
Entirely too much for their beer
And they all think they are
Clean outa-site
And they're ready to party
'Cause the sign outside says it's
Wet t-shirt nite
'N' they all crave some
Hot delight
Well the girls are excited
Because in a minute
They're gonna get wet
'N' the boys are delighted
Because all the titties
Will get 'em upset
'N' they all think they are
Reety-awright
'N' they're ready to boogie
'Cause the sign outside says it's
Wet t-shirt nite
'N' they all crave some
Pink delight
When the water gets on 'em
Their *ninnies* get rigid
'N' look pretty bold
It's a common reaction
That makes an attraction
Whenever it's cold
'N' all of the fellas
They wish they could bite
On the cute little nuggets
The local girls are showin' off tonite
You know I think it serves 'em right
You know I think it serves 'em right
You know I think it serves 'em right
You know I think it serves 'em right
And it's
Wet t-shirt time again
I know you want someone to show you some tit!
Big ones!
Wet ones!
Big wet ones!

At this point, FATHER RILEY *(who had been recently de-frocked for not
Meeting his quota, and has grown his hair out and bought a groovy sport
Coat and moved to Miami and changed his name to BUDDY JONES)* steps onto
The crowded bandstand in his exciting new role as a *WET T-SHIRT CONTEST
Emcee...*

Buddy jones:
Ah, thanks, ike...
Yes, it's wet t-shirt time again
Here at the *Brasserie...*
Home of the tits...*huh huh...*
And it's the charming Mary from Canoga Park
Up next in her bid for the semi-finals...
Hi, mary...howya doin'?

Having been fucked senseless by the boys in the crew, MARY does not
Recognize the former religious personage from her nights in the rectory
Basement during which she acquired her basic manual skills...confounded
By his sport coat, she replies...

Mary:
Hi!

Realizing that she no longer recognizes him...or even appreciates the
Patient religious training he had given her in the past, BUDDY JONES,
Like a true *WET T-SHIRT EMCEE* type person, proceeds to say various
Stupid things to waste time, making the contest itself take longer,
Thereby giving the mongoloids squatting on the dance floor an opportunity
To buy more exciting beverages...liquid products that will expand their
Consciousnesses to the point whereby they might more fully enjoy the
Ambiance of *Miami By Night...*

Buddy jones:
Where ya from?

Mary:
Ah, the bus...

Buddy jones:
Which one?

Mary:
You know...the last tour...
You know...Leather

Buddy jones:
Oh...you were the girl stuck to seat 38 *Phydeaux III...* why don't you
Get in position and take a deep breath, because this water is very, very
Cold, but it's goin' to be so stimulating. And Mary's the kind of Red-
Blooded American Girl who'll do anything...

Mary:
Anything...

Buddy jones:
I said anything...for fifty bucks
That's right!

Mary:
I really need the fifty bucks you know
I gotta get home!

Buddy jones:
Yeh, I know, your father is waiting for you in the tool shed...that's
Right, you heard right...our big prize tonite is fifty American Dollars
To the girl with the most exciting *mammalian protuberances...*

Mary:
Here i am!

Buddy jones:
...as viewed through a thoroughly soaked, stupid looking white sort of
Male person's conservative kind of middle-of-the-road COTTON
Undergarment! whoopee! and here comes the water!

Mary:
*eeek!*

Buddy jones:
No, you'd squeak more if the water got on you...sounds like you just got
An ice pick in the forehead...and here comes the ice pick in the forehead
...a million laughs, Mary! Anyway; good golly, what a mess...she's
Totally soaked...yeh, totally committed to the fifty bucks...That's it
Just step into the spotlight...let the guys get a good look at ya honey!

Mary:
Here i am!

Buddy jones:
Whaddya say, fellas?
Nice setta jugs?
Now Mary, how's about shakin' it around a little...

Mary:
Ooooh!

Buddy jones:
Oh my goodness, look at her go!

Mary:
Oooh! i'm dancing!
I'm dancing!

Buddy jones:
Ain't this what living is really all about! Here's your fifty bucks
Mary...

Mary:
Oh great! Now I can go home!

Buddy jones:
Home is where the heart is.

Mary:
On the bus.


----------



## Vieope (Dec 1, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> The movie "The Wall" was very odd.  You might like it _V._


_I will look for it. Is it really true the music is in sync with some movies? _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 1, 2004)

_I will look for Frank Zappa as well. I never heard a music from him. I read some things about him though. _


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I will look for it. Is it really true the music is in sync with some movies? _



Dark side of the moon.  Play it on the third roar of the MGM lion(Wizard of Oz).


----------



## Vieope (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dark side of the moon.  Play it on the third roar of the MGM lion(Wizard of Oz).


_Yes I am pretty sure there are other myths as well. I liked them, they were so clean, all that love towards Jesus and no drugs. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 1, 2004)

_Damn! Frank Zappa sounds so good. _


----------



## Flex (Dec 1, 2004)

Soooooooomewheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere OOOOOOOOOOOOOveeeeeer the Raaaaaaaainboow, Skiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiies aaaaaare bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuue.


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 1, 2004)

Why Does it hurt when i Pee?
Why does it hurt when i Pee?
I don't want no doctor
To stick no needle in me
I got it from the Toilet seat
I got it from the Toilet seat
It jumped right up
'N' grabbed my meat
Got it from the toilet seat


----------



## Vieope (Dec 1, 2004)

_
I came back just to post this.  
Anybody got the complete lyrics?

*Frank Zappa - Titties and beer*

It was the blackest night
There was no moon in sight
You know the stars ain’t shinin’
’cause the sky’s too tight
I heard the scarey wind
I seen some ugly trees
There was a werewolf honkin’
’long the side of me

I’m mean ’n I’m bad, y’know I ain’t no sissy
Got a big-titty girly by the name of chrissy
Talkin’ about her ’n my bike ’n me...
’n this ride up the mountain of mystery, mystery

I noticed even the crickets
Was actin’ weird up here
And so I figured I might
Just drink a little beer
I said, gimme summa that what yer suckin’ on...
But there was no reply
’cause she was gone...

Where’s those titties that I like so well
’n my goddamn beer!
Is what I started to yell, then I heard this noise
Like a crunchin’ twig, ’n up jumped the devil...he’s about this big...

He had a red suit on
An’ a widow’s peak
An’ then a pointed tail
’n like a sulphur reek
Yes, it was him awright
I sweared I knowed it was
He had some human flesh
Stuck underneath his claws
You know it looked to me
Like it was titty skin
I said, you sonofabitch!
’cause I was mad at him,
Well he just got out his floss
’n started cleanin’ his fang
So I shot him with my shooter
Said: bang bang bang

Then the sucker just laughed ’n said, put it away...
You know, I ate her all up...now what you
Gonna say? 
You ate my chrissy? titties ’n all!
Well, what about the beer then, boy? were the cans
This tall? 
Even her boots? would I lie to you? 
Shit, you musta been hungry! yes, this is true.
Well don’t they pay you good for the
Stuff that you do? 
Well, you know, I can’t complain when the checks come through...

Well I want my chrissy, ’n I want my beer
So you just barf it back up now, devil,
Do you hear? 

Blow it out your ass, motorcycle man! I mean, I am the devil,
Do you understand? just what will you give me
For your
Titties and beer? I suppose you noticed this little
Contract here... yer goddam right, you son-of-a-whore,
Don’t call me that
That’s about the only reason
...gimme that paper...bet yer ass I’ll sign...
’cause I need a beer, ’n it’s titty-squeezin’ time

Man, you can’t fool me...you ain’t that bad...
I mean you shoulda seen some of the souls I had...
Why there was milhous nixon ’n agnew, too...
’n both of those suckers was worse ’n you...

Well, let’s make a deal if you think that’s true
I mean, you’re the devil, so whatcha gonna do? 

(improvised dialog)
Wait a minute...a tinge of doubt crosses my mind...when you say...
That you want to make a deal with me...

That’s very, very true
I’m only interested in two things
Yeah? 
See if you can guess what they are

I would think...uh...let’s see, maybe stravinsky...

I’ll give you two clues. let go of your pickle

What? 

Let go of your pickle!

I’m not holding my pickle

Well, who’s holding your pickle then? 

I don’t know...she’s out in the audience...
Hey dale, would you like to come up here and hold
My pickle to satisfy this weird man out on the stage? 

I’m only interested in two things, and that’s
Titties and beer
You know what I mean? 
What? 
Titties and beer
Titties and beer
Titties and beer
Titties and beer
Titties and beer
Titties and beer
Titties and beer!
Titties and beer!
I don’t know if you’re the right guy? 
Titties and beer!
Titties and beer!

No! don’t sign it! give me time to think...
I mean hold on a second boy, ’cause that’s magic ink!

And then the devil let go of his pickle
And out come my girl, there was her titties
Flop-floppin’...all around the world

She said I got me three beers and a fistful of downs
And I’m gonna get ripped, so fuck, you clowns!
Then she gave us the finger, it was rigid and stiff
That’s when the devil, he farted
And she went right over the cliff!
The devil was mad, I took off to my pad
I swear I do declare, how did she get back there? 
I swear I do declare, how did she get back there? 
I swear I do declare, how did she get back there? 
I swear I do declare, how did she get back there? 
I swear I do declare, how did she get back there? _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 1, 2004)

_Somebody got the lyrics when he is talking to the devil? _


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2004)

*Please allow me to introduce myself*

*Rolling Stones ?????? Sympathy for The Devil lyrics*



Please allow me to introduce myself
I???m a man of wealth and taste
I???ve been around for a long, long year
Stole many a man???s soul and faith
And I was ???round when jesus christ
Had his moment of doubt and pain
Made damn sure that pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what???s puzzling you
Is the nature of my game
I stuck around st. petersburg
When I saw it was a time for a change
Killed the czar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain
I rode a tank
Held a general???s rank
When the blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
Ah, what???s puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah
I watched with glee
While your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades
For the gods they made
I shouted out,
Who killed the kennedys? 
When after all
It was you and me
Let me please introduce myself
I???m a man of wealth and taste
And I laid traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reached bombay
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what???s puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what???s confusing you
Is just the nature of my game
Just as every cop is a criminal
And all the sinners saints
As heads is tails
Just call me lucifer
???cause I???m in need of some restraint
So if you meet me
Have some courtesy
Have some sympathy, and some taste
Use all your well-learned politesse
Or I???ll lay your soul to waste, um yeah
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, um yeah
But what???s puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, um mean it, get down
Woo, who
Oh yeah, get on down
Oh yeah
Oh yeah!
Tell me baby, what???s my name
Tell me honey, can ya guess my name
Tell me baby, what???s my name
I tell you one time, you???re to blame
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah
What???s me name
Tell me, baby, what???s my name
Tell me, sweetie, what???s my name
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 1, 2004)

*Foreigner ?????? I Want to Know What Love Is *
I gotta take a little time
A little time to think things over
I better read between the lines
In case I need it when I???m older

Now this mountain I must climb
Feels like a world upon my shoulders
I through the clouds I see love shine
It keeps me warm as life grows colder

In my life there???s been heartache and pain
I don???t know if I can face it again
Can???t stop now, I???ve traveled so far
To change this lonely life

I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me
I wanna feel what love is
I know you can show me

I???m gonna take a little time
A little time to look around me
I???ve got nowhere left to hide
It looks like love has finally found me

In my life there???s been heartache and pain
I don???t know if I can face it again
I can???t stop now, I???ve traveled so far
To change this lonely life

I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me
I wanna feel what love is
I know you can show me

I wanna know what love is
I want you to show me
And I wanna feel, I want to feel what love is
And I know, I know you can show me

Let???s talk about love
I wanna know what love is, the love that you feel inside
I want you to show me, and I???m feeling so much love
I wanna feel what love is, no, you just cannot hide
I know you can show me, yeah

I wanna know what love is, let???s talk about love
I want you to show me, I wanna feel it too
I wanna feel what love is, I want to feel it too
And I know and I know, I know you can show me
Show me love is real, yeah
I wanna know what love is...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2004)

myballs feel like a pair of marracas 





			
				cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Why Does it hurt when i Pee?
> Why does it hurt when i Pee?
> I don't want no doctor
> To stick no needle in me
> ...


 
"my balls feel like a pair of marracas ...."


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Sponge bob square pants!





			
				Vieope said:
			
		

> _Sponge Bob square pants.. :bounce: _


Yellow and porus, absorbant is he....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2004)

If nautical nonsense be somethin ya wish....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2004)

Then drop to the floor and flub like a fish....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2004)

Everybody sing.......


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2004)

Sponge bob square pants!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 2, 2004)

_Sponge Bob square pants!  _


----------



## MaxMirkin (Dec 2, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Sponge Bob square pants!  _


Fav show?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Fav show?


_Not favorite show but sponge bob is cool in his own underwater way. _


----------



## maniclion (Dec 2, 2004)

I hate Sponge Bob Square Pants, that show is like a bad acid trip.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 2, 2004)

Thats why he's so good


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 2, 2004)

With 3 kids in the house SBSP is fast becoming as bad as Barney.  Please make it go away.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

*EAGLES LYRICS

**"Already Gone"*

Well, I heard some people talkin' just the other day 
And they said you were gonna put me on a shelf 
But let me tell you I got some news for you 
And you'll soon find out it's true 
And then you'll have to eat your lunch all by yourself 
'Cause I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song, woo, hoo,hoo,woo,hoo,hoo 

The letter that you wrote me made me stop and wonder why 
But I guess you felt like you had to set things right 
Just remember this, my girl, when you look up in the sky 
You can see the stars and still not see the light (that's right) 

And I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song, woo, hoo,hoo,woo, hoo,hoo 

Well I know it wasn't you who held me down 
Heaven knows it wasn't you who set me free 
So often times it happens that we live our lives in chains 
And we never even know we have the key 

But me, I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song 
'Cause I'm already gone 
Yes, I'm already gone 
And I'm feelin' strong 
I will sing this vict'ry song 
'Cause I'm already gone 
Yes, I'm already gone 
Already gone 
All right, nighty-night


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

Eagles 


Take Easy


Well, I'm running down the road 
tryin' to loosen my load 
I've got seven women on 
my mind, 
Four that wanna own me, 
Two that wanna stone me, 
One says she's a friend of mine 
Take It easy, take it easy 
Don't let the sound of your own wheels 
drive you crazy 
Lighten up while you still can 
don't even try to understand 
Just find a place to make your stand 
and take it easy 
Well, I'm a standing on a corner 
in Winslow, Arizona 
and such a fine sight to see 
It's a girl, my Lord, in a flatbed 
Ford slowin' down to take a look at me 
Come on, baby, don't say maybe 
I gotta know if your sweet love is 
gonna save me 
We may lose and we may win though 
we will never be here again 
so open up, I'm climbin' in, 
so take it easy 
Well I'm running down the road trying to loosen 
my load, got a world of trouble on my mind 
lookin' for a lover who won't blow my 
cover, she's so hard to find 
Take it easy, take it easy 
don't let the sound of your own 
wheels make you crazy 
come on baby, don't say maybe 
I gotta know if your sweet love is 
gonna save me, oh oh oh 
Oh we got it easy 
We oughta take it easy


----------



## Vieope (Dec 2, 2004)

_Damn I just know one song of the Eagles but I guess I have a cd somewhere. _


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

[font=arial,helvetica]Heartbreaker [/font][font=arial,helvetica]
[/font][font=arial,helvetica](Bonham/Jones/Page/Plant) 
[/font][font=arial,helvetica]
Hey fellas, have you heard the news? You know that Annie's back in town? 
It won't take long just watch and see how the fellas lay their money down. 
Her style is new but the face is the same as it was so long ago, 
But from her eyes, a different smile like that of one who knows. 

Well, it's been ten years and maybe more since I first set eyes on you. 
The best years of my life gone by, here I am alone and blue. 
Some people cry and some people die by the wicked ways of love; 
But I'll just keep on rollin' along with the grace of the Lord above. 

People talkin' all around 'bout the way you left me flat, 
I don't care what the people say, I know where their jive is at. 
One thing I do have on my mind, if you can clarify please do, 
It's the way you call me by another guy's name when I try to make love to you. 
I try to make love but it ain't no use. 

Work so hard I couldn't unwind, get some money saved; 
Abuse my love a thousand times, however hard I tried. 
Heartbreaker, your time has come, can't take your evil way; 
Go away, Heartbreaker. 
[/font]


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

Rock And Roll 
(Bonham/Jones/Page/Plant) 

It's been a long time since I rock and rolled, 
It's been a long time since I did the Stroll. 
Ooh, let me get it back, let me get it back, 
Let me get it back, baby, where I come from. 
It's been a long time, been a long time, 
Been a long lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely time. Yes it has. 

It's been a long time since the book of love, 
I can't count the tears of a life with no love. 
Carry me back, carry me back, 
Carry me back, baby, where I come from. 
It's been a long time, been a long time, 
Been a long lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely time. 

Seems so long since we walked in the moonlight, 
Making vows that just can't work right. 
Open your arms, opens your arms, 
Open your arms, baby, let my love come running in. 
It's been a long time, been a long time, 
Been a long lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely time.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

Stairway To Heaven
(Page/Plant) 

There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold 
And she's buying a stairway to heaven. 
When she gets there she knows, if the stores are all closed 
With a word she can get what she came for. 
Ooh, ooh, and she's buying a stairway to heaven. 

There's a sign on the wall but she wants to be sure 
'Cause you know sometimes words have two meanings. 
In a tree by the brook, there's a songbird who sings, 
Sometimes all of our thoughts are misgiven. 
Ooh, it makes me wonder, 
Ooh, it makes me wonder. 

There's a feeling I get when I look to the west, 
And my spirit is crying for leaving. 
In my thoughts I have seen rings of smoke through the trees, 
And the voices of those who stand looking. 
Ooh, it makes me wonder, 
Ooh, it really makes me wonder. 

And it's whispered that soon if we all call the tune 
Then the piper will lead us to reason. 
And a new day will dawn for those who stand long 
And the forests will echo with laughter. 

If there's a bustle in your hedgerow, don't be alarmed now, 
It's just a spring clean for the May queen. 
Yes, there are two paths you can go by, but in the long run 
There's still time to change the road you're on. 
And it makes me wonder. 

Your head is humming and it won't go, in case you don't know, 
The piper's calling you to join him, 
Dear lady, can you hear the wind blow, and did you know 
Your stairway lies on the whispering wind. 

And as we wind on down the road 
Our shadows taller than our soul. 
There walks a lady we all know 
Who shines white light and wants to show 
How everything still turns to gold. 
And if you listen very hard 
The tune will come to you at last. 
When all are one and one is all 
To be a rock and not to roll. 

And she's buying a stairway to heaven.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

all of 'em

http://www.led-zeppelin.com/lyrics.html


----------



## Vieope (Dec 2, 2004)

_
*Roberto Carlos - A distância*
    

Nunca mais você ouviu falar de mim
Mas eu continuei a ter você
Em toda esta saudade que ficou...
Tanto tempo já passou e eu não te esqueci.

Quantas vezes eu pensei voltar
E dizer que o meu amor nada mudou
Mas o seu silêncio foi maior
E na distância morro
Todo dia sem você saber.

O que restou do nosso amor ficou
No tempo, esquecido por você...
Vivendo do que fomos ainda estou
Tanta coisa já mudou, só eu não te esqueci.

Eu só queria lhe dizer que eu
Tentei deixar de amar, não consegui
Se alguma vez você pensar em mim _


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> *Talk Dirty To Me
> *_Poison_
> 
> You know I never
> ...


 GREAT song, takes me back to High School


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _*Roberto Carlos - A distância*_
> _    _
> 
> _Nunca mais você ouviu falar de mim_
> ...


 
awww honey what does it say???


----------



## Vieope (Dec 2, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> awww honey what does it say???


_I will translate. _


----------



## Vieope (Dec 2, 2004)

_
*Roberto Carlos - A distância *

You never heard about me anymore
But I continue to have you
In all the memories that is left
A lot of time has passed but I didn´t forget about you


How many times I thought about going back
And say that my love never changed
But my silence was bigger
And in the distance I die
Everyday without you knowing about it

What is left of our love
In the time, forgot about you
Living of what we were I still am
A lot of things has changed, I just didn´t forget about you

I just wanted to say 
I tried to not love you but I couldn´t
If only one time you think about me _


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 2, 2004)

Ice Ice Baby
Vanilla Ice

Yo, VIP, Let's kick it!

Ice Ice Baby, Ice Ice Baby
All right stop, Collaborate and listen
Ice is back with my brand new invention
Something grabs a hold of me tightly
Then I flow like a harpoon daily and nightly
Will it ever stop? Yo -- I don't know
Turn off the lights and I'll glow
To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle.

Dance, Bum rush the speaker that booms
I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom
Deadly, when I play a dope melody
Anything less than the best is a felony
Love it or leave it, You better gain way
You better hit bull's eye, The kid don't play
If there was a problem, Yo, I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it

Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla

Now that the party is jumping
With the bass kicked in, the Vegas are pumpin'
Quick to the point, to the point no faking
I'm cooking MCs like a pound of bacon
Burning them if they're not quick and nimble
I go crazy when I hear a cymbal
And a hi hat with a souped up tempo
I'm on a roll and it's time to go solo
Rollin' in my 5.0
With my ragtop down so my hair can blow
The girlies on standby, Waving just to say Hi
Did you stop? No -- I just drove by
Kept on pursuing to the next stop
I busted a left and I'm heading to the next block
That block was dead

Yo -- so I continued to A1A Beachfront Ave.
Girls were hot wearing less than bikinis
Rockman lovers driving Lamborghinis
Jealous 'cause I'm out geting mine
Shay with a gauge and Vanilla with a nine
Reading for the chumps on the wall
The chumps acting ill because they're so full of "Eight Ball"
Gunshots ranged out like a bell
I grabbed my nine -- All I heard were shells
Falling on the concrete real fast
Jumped in my car, slammed on the gas
Bumper to bumper the avenue's packed
I'm trying to get away before the jackers jack
Police on the scene, You know what I mean
They passed me up, confronted all the dope fiends
If there was a problem, You, I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it

Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla

Take heed, 'cause I'm a lyrical poet
Miami's on the scene just in case you didn't know it
My town, that created all the bass sound
Enough to shake and kick holes in the ground
'Cause my style's like a chemical spill
Feasible rhymes that you can vision and feel
Conducted and formed, This is a hell of a concept
We make it hype and you want to step with this
Shay plays on the fade, slice like a ninja
Cut like a razor blade so fast, Other DJs say, "damn"
If my rhyme was a drug, I'd sell it by the gram
Keep my composure when it's time to get loose
Magnetized by the mic while I kick my juice
If there was a problem, Yo -- I'll solve it!
Check out the hook while Deshay revolves it.

Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla
Ice Ice Baby Vanilla, Ice Ice Baby Vanilla

Yo man -- Let's get out of here! Word to your mother!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> all of 'em
> 
> http://www.led-zeppelin.com/lyrics.html


You have great taste.


----------



## cman (Dec 2, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You have great taste.


get max out of there. that aint right.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _*Roberto Carlos - A distância *_
> 
> _You never heard about me anymore_
> _But I continue to have you_
> ...


that is very sweet


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

to cheer you up


*Adam Sandler Lyrics*



Four Years Old Lyrics

Hey
Why'd you wake me from my nap?
I'm not in the mood
To play your games
Or sit on your lap

You
Where's my Yankees drinking glass?
I want some juice
And I want it now
So you better move your ass
And feel bad for me
'Cuz I'm just getting over a cold

I'm four years old!
I'm four years old!
I'm four years old!
Somebody better tie my shoes!

Now
I run down the hall
I scream and I yell
And I cry 'cuz I fell
Bring the rubbing alcohol

Outside
I get mud on my shoe
I come back in the house
I get it on the rug
The cleanging's up to you
And I won't take a bath
Unless you make me Spaghetti-O's

I'm four years old!
I'm four years old!
I'm four years old!
Mommy reads to me at night
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory

Well
I can't have a job
And I can't go to school
If no grownups are around
I can't go near the pool
I'm not alowed to climb
My neighbor's apple tree
I'm not allowed to sit
Too close to the TV
I don't know how to drive
And I don't know how to spell
But if I hear my brother cursing
I do know how to tell
'Cuz he made me eat some bread
That was covered in mold

I'm four years old!
I'm four years old!
I'm four years old!
I just threw up on my grandmother


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

Adam Sandler Lyrics




Somebody Kill Me Lyrics

_[Spoken]_
Ok, I just want to warn you that when I wrote this song I was listening to the 
Cure a lot.

_[Sung]_
You don't know how much I need you.
While you're around I don't feel blue.
And when we kiss I know that you need me too.
I can't believe I found a love that's so pure and true.

But it all was bullshit.
It was a goddam joke.
And when I think of you Linda,
I hope you fucking choke.

I hope you're glad with what you've done to me.
I lay in bed all day long feeling melancholy.
You left me here all alone, tears running constantly.

Oh somebody kill me please,
somebody kill me plee-ase,
I'm on my knees,
pretty pretty please kill me.

I want to die.
Put a bullet in my head.

_[Spoken]_
_[Kid:]_ You're going to the mental institution.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You have great taste.


you too except the whole max was the best thing ... i may never heal


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm at home buzzing and this song is making me think of all of those widows of the soldiers who have died in Bush's fake ass war, especially the ones we've lost that were stationed here in Hawaii and now they have to go back to their home states.  They have to leave this majestic Island, a palace in the middle of the Pacific.  I'm so sorry you have to go, come here I will embrace you my sweet babies of wars reckoning, sit at my feet and I'll play a tune to soothe your souls....

Grateful Dead - Brokedown Palace
Fare you well my honey
Fare you well my only true one
All the birds that were singing
Have flown except you alone




Goin to leave this Broke-down Palace
On my hands and my knees I will roll roll roll
Make myself a bed by the waterside
In my time - in my time - I will roll roll roll


In a bed, in a bed 
by the waterside I will lay my head
Listen to the river sing sweet songs
to rock my soul


River gonna take me
Sing me sweet and sleepy
Sing me sweet and sleepy
all the way back back home
It's a far gone lullaby
sung many years ago
Mama, Mama, many worlds I've come
since I first left home


Goin home, goin home
by the waterside I will rest my bones
Listen to the river sing sweet songs
to rock my soul


Goin to plant a weeping willow
On the banks green edge it will grow grow grow
Sing a lullaby beside the water
Lovers come and go - the river roll roll roll
Fare you well, fare you well
I love you more than words can tell
Listen to the river sing sweet songs
to rock my soul

​


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 4, 2004)

hhhmmmm downloading Dead today. very nice Manic...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2004)

GDlive.com free dead concerts all legal and for your listening pleasure.

Get 2-28-69 first it's a 70 minute jam session.  A good Broke Down Palace is on the 10-14-77 set.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Vieope (Jun 23, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> The movie "The Wall" was very odd.  You might like it _V._


_I have just seen it Boned. I didn´t like it so much, it could be way better._


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 23, 2005)

I saw it as a teen when I was.....well you know.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 23, 2005)




----------

